# Programme vom Betriebssystem trennen?



## seker (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie ich meine Festplatte richtig aufteilen soll. Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass auf einer Partition das Betiebssystem und alle Anwendungen stehen sollen und auf der zweiten Partition Spiele usw.? Ich hatte auch mal gelesen, dass das Betriebssystem getrennt von den anderen Programmen sein soll.  Was ist jetzt richtig? Bei welcher Aufteilung ist mein Rechner von der Leistung am Besten?

Noch etwas ganz Wichtiges, das Hochfahren von meinem Notebook dauert ewig! Woran kann das liegen? Habe eine 40 GB Festplatte, Prozessor 2,56 GHz, 512 RAM. 
Danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße
Sevinc


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ein pauschales Richtig und Falsch gibt es da nicht, und auch mit der Leistung hat das eigentlich wenig zu tun. Es ist eben so, dass, wenn du dein Betriebssystem auf einer eigenen, kleinen Partition hast und dieses mal nicht mehr laufen sollte, du diese Partition ganz einfach unabhängig von den anderen Partitionen und Daten formatieren und das Ganze neu installieren kannst.

Das ist also mehr eine Frage des Komforts und der Sicherheit.  

Zum Notebook: Welches Betriebssystem hast du da drauf?

Gruß, Dick


----------



## seker (8. Januar 2004)

Hi,

habe auf dem Notebook xp drauf. Wie groß soll die Partition für das Betriebssystem sein, reichen 2 GB vollkommen aus


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Also 2 GB könnten durchaus etwas knapp werden. Eine normale Windows XP Installation hat ja heute schon 1,x GB. Dann musst du noch die Auslagerungsdatei dazu rechnen, die eine variable Größe hat. 

Naja, und die Programme kommen ja auch noch dazu. Es macht keinen Sinn, die auf einer anderen Partition zu installieren, da du die nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows auch wieder neu installieren musst. In den meisten Fällen jedenfalls.

Je nachdem, wieviele und welche Programme du installieren willst und wie groß deine Festplatte ist, solltest du eben auch die Partition anlegen. Ich denke, 10 GB ist da im Normalfall ein ganz vernünftiger Wert.


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2004)

Also ich würde das so machen das ich eine Partition fü OS und Programm, Spiele, eben alles was installiert wird nehme und eine für meiner Daten und Filez.
Programme und so auf eine andere als die vom OS zu installieren macht keinen Sinn, denn wenn du das OS neu installierst sind die Registryeinträge eh weg und vieles läuft nicht mehr.
Abr du hast zumindest die Dokumente, Movies und MP3s etc. noch!
Ich würde bei deiner Platte so zwischen 5-10 GB für OS und Programme nehmen, du hast ja ne 40er...



> und Daten formatieren und das Ganze neu installieren kannst


hehe, wie formatiert man denn Daten? *g* 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *hehe, wie formatiert man denn Daten? *g* *


Hmm.. vielleicht solltest du den ganzen Satz lesen? 


> [..] du diese Partition ganz einfach  unabhängig von den anderen Partitionen und Daten  formatieren und das Ganze neu installieren  kannst.


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2004)

Ups


----------



## ezelda (8. Januar 2004)

*Mal grundsätzlich gesehen...*

...solltest du deine Partitionen so vergeben:

SYSTEM(C) ~10GB --> OS, Spiele, Office etc. etc.
DATEN(D)  derRest GB --> Persönlichen Kram - Bilder, Musik usw. usf.


----------



## seker (8. Januar 2004)

ok, danke für den Tip  

Aber jetzt weiß ich leider immer noch nicht, woran es liegt, dass mein Rechner für das Booten so lange braucht 
Was ist denn nebenbei eine Auslagerungsdatei, bin in dem Bereich nicht so fit.

Grüße


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

> Die Auslagerungsdatei (auch Swapfile) dient dem Betriebssystem dazu, Speicher auf die Festplatte auszulagern (sog. Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher), falls der physisch vorhandene Arbeitsspeicher nicht ausreichen sollte, um ein Programm auszuführen.


----------

